# I hope others did better than I...



## uberxnj (Jul 9, 2014)

Well...I did my taxes and in a nut shell figured out that "working" for Uber is a near zero sum game...
Total reported on the 1099-K was around 12K for 2014...by the time I did all of the deductions (mainly mileage, but the other big one was Unpaid Tolls) I made less than $1000 "profit"

The biggest cost of driving for Uber seems to be the insane number of "Free" miles that you wind up driving so be sure you keep a daily log! In my case I drove nearly 1.5x the on the clock number that the 1099-K shows. This is the reason I now ignore ALL calls if they are more than 5 minutes from my current location...it's just not worth risking it being a $5 minimum ride (Uber COULD fix this by telling you where the customer is going...but we all know that's not going to happen!) My customers are completely amazed when I tell them I don't know where they are going until AFTER I pick them up and start the ride (which if I don't want to take them I then have to kick them out of the car after the ride starts.)

My 2nd largest deduction was for all of the UNPAID tolls...this probably wouldn't be a huge issue to many of you...but here in the NY metro area...tolls are EVERYWHERE!

So wise up and tell these morons (not really morons...afterall they've convinced all of us drivers that one could actually make money doing this nonsense) where to stick this BS "Job".

For the first 6 months, I think I might have actually been making a bit of money...but then they started on their insane rate cuts (In NJ the rates have dropped from $2.30/mile down to $1.10...) In conclusion doing this is a complete joke...I wish the rest of you luck...but I'm pretty much done


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

The only people making money with Uber, is Uber. Driver turn-over is faster than a 15 year old boys responce to seeing a naked women.


----------

